# Rise Against



## Woiferl94 (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community, 


*Einleitung:*

Da ich eine riesen Fan von Rise Against bin, habe ich mir gedacht das ich mal eine komplette Liste der Songs (mit Youtube Video Einbindungen) von Rise Against hier rein stelle.  Was sagt ihr dazu ?
Ich weiß eine komplette Liste findet man auch unter Wikipedia, aber da es natürlich Leute gibt die diese Band nicht kennt, kommt der/diejenige hier zufälligerweise in den Genuss dieser Band.


*Allgemeines zu Rise Against:*

Rise Against kommt von Amerika, genauer genommen aus Chicago,Illinois und wurde 1999 unter dem Namen Transister Revolt von Tim McIlrath, Toni Tintari sowie Joe Principe und Dan Wlekinski gegründet.
Wie man es oft kennt sind auch bei dieser Band einige der ursprünglichen Mitglieder gegangen. Insgesamt wurden sechs komplette Alben aufgenommen, die im Genre Melodic Hardcore, Punk, Hardcore-Punk spielen.

So hier liste ich mal die ursprünglichen Bandmitglieder und die momentanen Bandmitglieder auf:

Aktuelle Besetzung:

Tim McIlrath (seit Anfang dabei) -> Gesang, Rhythmusgitarre
Joe Principe (seit Anfang dabei) -> Bass, Hintergrundgesang
Brandon Barnes (seit 2000) -> Schlagzeug, Percussion
Zach Blair (seit 2007) -> Leadgitarre, Hintergrundgesang


Ehemalige Mitglieder:

Todd Mohney (2001–2002) -> Gitarre
Kevin White (2002) -> Gitarre
Chris Chasse (2003–2007) -> Gitarre, Gesang


Hier liste ich die ganzen Alben mit den jeweiligen Songs auf:

Alben:

1. The Unraveling (2001) :



Spoiler



1.	Alive and Well	
2.	My Life Inside Your Heart	
3.	Great Awakening		
4.	Six Ways 'Til Sunday	
5.	401 Kill		
6.	The Art of Losing	
7.	Remains of Summer Memories	
8.	The Unraveling	
9.	Reception Fades"	
10.	Stained Glass and Marble	
11.	Everchanging	
12.	Sometimes Selling Out Is Giving Up	
13.	3 Day Weekend	
14.	1000 Good Intentions	
15.	Weight of Time	
16.	Faint Resemblance




2. Revolutions per Minute (2003) :



Spoiler



1.	Black Masks & Gasoline
2.	Heaven Knows
3.	Dead Ringer	
4.	Halfway There
5.	Like the Angel
6.	Voices Off Camera
7.	Blood-Red, White & Blue
8.	Broken English	3:25	
9.	Last Chance Blueprint"
10.	To the Core	
11.	Torches	
12.	Amber Changing	
13.	Any Way You Want It




3. Siren Song of the Counter Culture (2004) :



Spoiler



1. State Of The Union
2. The First Drop
3. Life Less Frightening
4. Paper Wings
5. Blood To Bleed
6. To Them These Streets Belong
7. Tip The Scales
8. Anywhere But Here
9. Give It All
10. Dancing For Rain
11. Swing Life Away
12. Rumors Of My Demise Have Been Greatly Exaggerated




4. The Sufferer & the Witness (2006) :



Spoiler



1. Intro/Chamber The Cartridge
2. Injection/Done with the Compass
3. Ready To Fall
4. Bricks
5. Under The Knife
6. Prayer of The Refugee/Diaspora
7. Drones
8. The Approaching Curve
9. Worth Dying For
10. Behind Closed Doors
11. Roadside
12. The Good Left Undone
13. Survive
14. Boy's No Good




5. Appeal to Reason (2008) :



Spoiler



1. „Collapse (Post-Amerika)“ - 3:19
2. „Long Forgotten Sons“ - 4:01
3. „Re-Education (Through Labor)“ - 3:42
4. „The Dirt Whispered“ - 3:09
5. „Kotov Syndrome“ - 3:05
6. „From Heads Unworthy“ - 3:42
7. „The Strength to Go On“ - 3:27
8. „Audience of One“ - 4:05
9. „Entertainment“ - 3:34
10. „Hero of War“ - 4:13
11.„Savior“ - 4:02
12. „Hairline Fracture“ (feat. Matt Skiba von Alkaline Trio) - 4:02
13. „Whereabouts Unknown“ - 4:02




6. Endgame (2011) :



Spoiler



1.	Architects
2.	Help Is on the Way
3.	Make It Stop (September's Children)
4.	Disparity by Design
5.	Satellite
6.	Midnight Hands
7.	Survivor Guilt
8.	Broken Mirrors
9.	Wait for Me	
10.	A Gentlemen's Coup
11.	This Is Letting Go	
12.	Endgame
13.	Lanterns
14.	The Good Left Undone




Extended Plays:

Ein extended play ist aufgenommene Musik die mehr Inhalt hat als eine Single, aber zu kurz für ein Studio Album ist.


7. This is Noise (2007) :



Spoiler



1	"Boy's No Good" (Lifetime cover)	
2	"Fix Me" (Black Flag cover)
3	"Obstructed View"
4	"But Tonight We Dance"	
5	"Nervous Breakdown" (Black Flag cover)





Was haltet ihr von der Band gefällt sie euch ?
Wenn ich irgendwas vergessen habe sagt es einfach und ich editier die neuen Sachen schnellstmöglich.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch soweit, und ich freue mich natürlich über jedes konstruktive Feedback.

Quelle: Wikipedia


Mfg Woiferl94


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich werde nur das wichtigste Lied von jedem Album nehmen, sonst wird es einfach zu viel.
Wenn ihr wirklich alle haben wollt sagt es einfach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3IG6fmoN1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_baDJiJYtwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhldbymXK-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-SQGOYOjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8X3ACToii0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XP4clbHc4Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Quelle: http://www.youtube.com/


----------



## Gast20190124 (8. Februar 2013)

Was ist mit den "This is Noise" EPs? Und "Lords of Dogtown"?


Edit: Ich find das ja Gut was du hier machst, aber ist das der richtige Platz dafür?


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Was ist mit den "This is Noise" EPs? Und "Lords of Dogtown"?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich find das ja Gut was du hier machst, aber ist das der richtige Platz dafür?



Aja die extended plays stimmt. Werde ich dann editieren.
Wohin deiner Meinung gehört der Thread hin ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Februar 2013)

In die CPU Abteilung natürlich.

Also von denen ich bisher gehört habe, gefällt mir eigentlich nur Satellite.


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Februar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> In die CPU Abteilung natürlich.
> 
> Also von denen ich bisher gehört habe, gefällt mir eigentlich nur Satellite.


 
Ist halt Geschmackssache, mir gefallen fast alle Lieder.


----------



## Pagz (9. Februar 2013)

Hier wurde sogar ein komplettes Album hochgeladen (das 2. beste imo nach The Unraveling)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DchZLsIu39I


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Februar 2013)

nMn ist neben Alive and Well  Siren Song... das beste Album. Ursprünglich HC  wie State of the Union gepaart mit Songs wie Paperwings und Everchanging.

Die neuen Alben sind etwas lieblos gemacht.


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> nMn ist neben Alive and Well  Siren Song... das beste Album. Ursprünglich HC  wie State of the Union gepaart mit Songs wie Paperwings und Everchanging.
> 
> Die neuen Alben sind etwas lieblos gemacht.


 
Mir gefallen die neuen Alben auch sehr gut, es ist halt mehr ruhigere Musik als in den alten Alben.




> Hier wurde sogar ein komplettes Album hochgeladen (das 2. beste imo nach The Unraveling)



Danke,
Wenn du es rausnimmst editiere ich es oben.


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2013)

Die waren früher meine absolute Lieblingsband. Hatten auch live echt was drauf.
Mit den neuen Alben (v.a. mit dem letzten) sind sie mir zu weich geworden, die sind einfach nicht mehr so gut wie die alten und wirken n bisschen lieblos gemacht (v.a. das letzte). Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Liveshows irgendwie immer gleich sind. 
Wenn sie mal wieder hier in der Nähe sind geh ich aber trotzdem hin. 

The Sufferer & the Witness, finde ich, ist das beste Album, dann kommt aber gleich Siren Song of the counter Culture.


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Die waren früher meine absolute Lieblingsband. Hatten auch live echt was drauf.
> Mit den neuen Alben (v.a. mit dem letzten) sind sie mir zu weich geworden, die sind einfach nicht mehr so gut wie die alten und wirken n bisschen lieblos gemacht (v.a. das letzte). Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Liveshows irgendwie immer gleich sind.
> Wenn sie mal wieder hier in der Nähe sind geh ich aber trotzdem hin.
> 
> The Sufferer & the Witness, finde ich, ist das beste Album, dann kommt aber gleich Siren Song of the counter Culture.


 
Da gebe ich dir zum Teil recht, das sie weicher geworden sind stimmt, aber es muss nicht immer Geschrei sein oder ?


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2013)

Wars auch früher nicht, außer vlt. zu Demo Zeiten.


----------



## Pagz (9. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wars auch früher nicht, außer vlt. zu Demo Zeiten.


 
Das ist genau, was ich an Rise Against so gemocht habe.
Sie haben von allen Bands meiner Meinung nach am besten Hardcore-Punk mit Melodie verknüpft. 
Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ihre neusten Alben lieblos sind. Die Mitglieder werden halt auch älter und ruhiger - das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf den Musikgeschmack aus. Verdammt gut sind sie immer noch, nur stechen sie nicht mehr so aus der Masse der Punkbands heraus, wie noch auf The Unraveling


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2013)

Genau das mag ich auch so an den alten Sachen. Dieses puristische Hardcore Geknüppel hab ich nie gemocht.
Die neuen Sachen sind auch melodisch, es fehlt halt der Hardcore/Punk.


----------



## moe (14. September 2013)

Hat sich jemand die neue Platte schon gegeben?
Da sind n paar richtige Perlen drauf, die ich auch zum Teil noch gar nicht kannte.


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

Saugeil, von anfang an, als ich es das erste mal hörte 

Urban Ninja - YouTube

Musste dann erstmal rauskriegen, welcher track es ist


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand die neue Platte schon gegeben?
> Da sind n paar richtige Perlen drauf, die ich auch zum Teil noch gar nicht kannte.



Du meinst Endgame? So ganz neu ist sie ja nun nicht mehr 
Am Releasetag habe ich sie bereits für 5€ bei Amazon geladen!

Edit: Oder meinste das Album mit dne B-Seiten? Das kenne ich nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## moe (14. September 2013)

Schon das mit den B-Seiten. Endgame is ja schon n bisschen her.


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. September 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand die neue Platte schon gegeben?
> Da sind n paar richtige Perlen drauf, die ich auch zum Teil noch gar nicht kannte.


 
Ja die werde ich mir noch reinziehen, freue mich schon sehr darauf 
Schön das sich im Thread wieder was tut


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2013)

Meine lieblings Hardcore Punkband nach Comeback Kid 

Wobei ich in letzter Zeit viel Deutschpunk á la Betontod, Nevermind, Kotzreiz, Abstürzende Brieftauben und so xD

Und natürlich ZSK


----------



## Memphys (22. September 2013)

Am besten gefällt mir eigentlich The Sufferer & The Witness... vor allem Prayer of the Refugee und Behind Closed Doors. Aber The Siren Song of the Counter Culture hat auch einige die geil sind, Blood to Bleed, Anywhere but Here... den Rest KANN man hören, muss man aber nicht. Mir geht vor allem der "mimimimi-alles-ist-schlecht"-Text bei den meisten neueren Liedern auf den Senkel, die alten schrömmeln mir zu sehr. Der Sänger hat kein imho Talent zu Screams u. Ä. und die Gitarrenarbeit muss man mögen, ich steh definitiv nicht auf Hardcore.

Von daher: Einige der Lieder sind gut, gefallen mir wirklich, aber der Großteil... naah.


----------



## SaPass (22. September 2013)

Hat jemand eigentlich ne Idee wann es ein neues Album geben soll? 

Mir gefiehlen die "alten" Alben besser. Siren Song of the Counter Culture ... mit Paper Wings, Blood to Bleed, Give it all, dancing for rain und swing life away.

Und ich fands *******, dass die diesen Sommer auf keinen Festivals gespielt haben.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. September 2013)

Kein Plan wann es ein neues Album geben soll, ich fand die alten auch deutlich besser.

Die sollten mal ne Deutschlandtour machen, fände es cool die mal live zu sehen


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Scheiß auf nen Album, die sollen mal wieder nach DE kommen !


----------



## moe (24. September 2013)

Ich werd se mir auch wieder live geben, auch wenn ich das Gefühl hab, dass die Shows immer gleich sind.


----------



## SaPass (24. September 2013)

Ja, die sind immer gleich.

Ich habe sie letztes Jahr in Leipzig gesehen. Gute Show und *richtig* mieser Ton. Ich habe da stellenweise 10 Sekunden gebraucht bis ich das Lied überhaupt erkannt hatte, was sie da spielen. Das ist sonst nach den ersten drei Tönen der Fall. Da fand ich sie 2011 auf dem Highfield besser.


----------



## -Bierbaron- (30. September 2013)

Ich fand die früheren Alben fast perfekt von der Melodie, den Texten und so. Aber die neuen sind mir einfach zu weich geworden und hören sich mehr an, als wollten sie eine breiter Masse erreichen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (10. Juli 2014)

So wer freut sich schon auf das neue Album ?


----------



## SaPass (10. Juli 2014)

Natürlich! Ich bin echt gespannt, wie es wird. Auch wenn ich die Vermutung habe, dass es nicht an die älteren Alben ran kommt.

Ich hatte bis eben noch Dienstag als Veröffentlichungsdatum im Kopf. Aber so kann man sich irren.

Das erste Lied gibts übrigens hier: Rise Against - The Great Die-Off (Prelistening Version) Video | tape.tv


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## Woiferl94 (10. Juli 2014)

Schön das du dich wieder hier meldest.
Ja am 15 Juli ist der Realease Termin.

Hier ist auch ein neues Lied des neuen Album:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FqQsZ8g8KHQ


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

Leider fällt die Europa-Tour recht bescheiden aus...


----------



## SaPass (10. Juli 2014)

Mit den Festivals im Sommer sieht es schlecht aus. Und im November spielen sie immerhin in Frankfurt, Düsseldorf, Berlin und Hamburg. Aber immerhin mit Pennywise als Vorband.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn man in Deutschland wohnt siehts ja halbwegs gut aus.
Aber ich fahr mindestens 5 Stunden ^^


----------



## SaPass (10. Juli 2014)

Ich müsste nach Berlin, das ist etwa 1,5 Stunden von hier weg. Als ich sie zuletzt in Leipzig gesehen hatte, war der Sound absolut grottig schlecht. Es hat stellenweise 10 Sekunden gedauert, bis ich erkannt hatte, welches Lied gerade gespielt wird. Und damit meine ich nicht bis mir der Name einfiel, sondern dass ich das Lied überhaupt erkannt hatte - das was in der Albumversion ca. die ersten zwei Töne dauert.
Dafür waren sie 2011 auf dem Highfield unglaublich gut.

Habt ihr Rise Against mal live gesehen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mit den Festivals im Sommer sieht es schlecht aus.


 
Sind Special Guest aufm Open Flair . Da bin ich mit Fotopass, in Frankfurt dann vermutlich auch. Hamburg wird sich als Gast gegeben - damit man auch mal was vom Konzert mitbekommt .


----------



## Woiferl94 (11. Juli 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich müsste nach Berlin, das ist etwa 1,5 Stunden von hier weg. Als ich sie zuletzt in Leipzig gesehen hatte, war der Sound absolut grottig schlecht. Es hat stellenweise 10 Sekunden gedauert, bis ich erkannt hatte, welches Lied gerade gespielt wird. Und damit meine ich nicht bis mir der Name einfiel, sondern dass ich das Lied überhaupt erkannt hatte - das was in der Albumversion ca. die ersten zwei Töne dauert.
> Dafür waren sie 2011 auf dem Highfield unglaublich gut.
> 
> Habt ihr Rise Against mal live gesehen?


 
Nein leider bin aber auch noch nicht solange Rise Against Fan, erst cirka 2 Jahre. Außerdem wohne ich in Österreich, da musste ich mal eine Weile fahren um aufs Konzert zu kommen.


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Habt ihr Rise Against mal live gesehen?


 
Am Southside Festival 2008 hab ich sie gesehen und am Frequency Festival 
Ob ich sie an einem kleinen Konzert gesehen habe weiss ich nicht mehr, waren einfach zu viele Konzerte ^^


----------



## Metalic (11. Juli 2014)

Zwei Tickets für das Konzert in Hamburg liegen bereits bei mir zu Hause [emoji3]


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Juli 2014)

Ich bestell bald meine Karten fürs Konzert in Frankfurt  Ich fahr zwar 3 Stunden, aber es kommen eh 3 Leute in meinem Auto mit und 5 in nem anderen, vielleicht fahren wir auch alle Zug oder so, mal schauen^^

Album liegt schon hier und wird aktuell noch abwechselnd mit Endgame und Ignite - Our Darkest Days gehört bis dann am 15. Yesterdays von Pennywise kommt


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Album liegt schon hier und wird aktuell noch abwechselnd mit Endgame und Ignite - Our Darkest Days gehört bis dann am 15. Yesterdays von Pennywise kommt


 Bei mir sinds eher Appeal to Reason und Siren Song of the Counter Culture .


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

ichh find rise against ned schlecht, auch wenns mir persönlich zu low ist bin eher der typ für Dope, Arch Enemy, Six Feed Under, Mortician aber okay...
aber im ernst, sicher dasn PC Forum der richtige ort dafür is?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2014)

Aber im Ernst: Du weißt schon in welcher Topic du dich hier befindest?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

trotzdem find ichn pc forum dafür ungeeignet


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2014)

Kannst ja gehen.


----------



## SaPass (12. Juli 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> trotzdem find ichn pc forum dafür ungeeignet


Im Musik-Bereich des Off-Topic - Teils? Der ist genau für solche Themen gemacht. Warum sollte ein Thread zu Rise Against hier fehl am Platz sein?

Ich finde The Sufferer & The Witness am besten, gefolgt von Siren Song of the Counter Culture. Die beiden neuen Alben (Endgame und The Black Market) finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. Juli 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Im Musik-Bereich des Off-Topic - Teils? Der ist genau für solche Themen gemacht. Warum sollte ein Thread zu Rise Against hier fehl am Platz sein?
> 
> Ich finde The Sufferer & The Witness am besten, gefolgt von Siren Song of the Counter Culture. Die beiden neuen Alben (Endgame und The Black Market) finde ich nicht so gut.


 
Ich finde es gut das es ein Thread für Rise Against hier gibt und ich finde das dieser auch hier rein passt.

@SaPass: Da stimme ich dir zu, was mir beim neuen Album ganz gut gefällt ist I dont want to be here anymore und People live here  
Aber mein absolute Lieblingsied ist Aproaching Curve 

@ für alle: Falls ihr noch welche Ideen für den ersten Post habt könnt ihr mir das gerne mittteilen


----------



## Zureh (14. Juli 2014)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> @ für alle: Falls ihr noch welche Ideen für den ersten Post habt könnt ihr mir das gerne mittteilen


 
Ich weiß nicht wie die Lage da aussieht und ob es überhaupt welche gibt, aber anstehende Konzerte/Auftritte könnte man super in den ersten Post packen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2014)

Jemand sonst noch auf dem Flair dabeigewesen ? Beste Festivalauftritt, den ich je gesehen habe...


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

War letztes Jahr November in Frankfurt aufm Konzert...
Es war mein erstes Konzert überhaupt und ich hatte keine großen Erwartungen....
Und dann diese grandiose Meisterleistung!!! Unglaublich wie hammer geil das war 
Ganze Zeit nur am Pogen gewesen 

Die haben echt schwer abgeliefert, alles perfekt gesungen die Akustik der Halle war auch wunderbar!
Einfach alles perfekt und das sogar nur für 40€ mit Vorband! Hammer, würde sofort wieder hin gehen.


----------

